# Montreal Shops for Guitar Repair/Setup?



## blingdogg (Feb 26, 2009)

Does anyone know of any good shops for electric guitar setups and repair? I live on the West Island, so I wonder if anyone has any experience with Musicircle or Option Plus Musique. I have a guitar that needs a setup and I want to take it to someplace reliable that does good work.

Thanks.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

I just moved back to the West Island myself. It says you are in Edmonton on your 'Location', so I guess that might need to be updated. I have no idea yet where to go with a guitar around here, but I'm sure that somebody on here must know some good shops.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Guys..best place in Montreal...

This guy

Guitar and bass guitars MF Guitar and bass guitars MF


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Alain, that guy is in Montreal-East and is a true luthier. I believe what is needed is just a good basic guitar tech.


----------



## blingdogg (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. 

I moved back to Montreal (the West Island) from Edmonton but when I lived here before I didn't play the guitar so I don't know the good techs to go to here. You're right Alex Csank, I forgot to update my profile since I got back. 

al3d: Lutherie MF looks good, but that would be a bit far and difficult for me to get to. I am looking for a basic guitar tech, not really a luthier. But basically, anyone on the West Island who can do good work at a good price is what I'm looking for.

Thanks.


----------



## blingdogg (Feb 26, 2009)

Anyone at all? I know there has to be some members from Montreal here.

Please help, this is important!


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm with you. I need to find a good local 'vintage' general guitar repair place pretty soon too. Surely, there must be someone on the Western side of the city! I have heard that '40 West' guitars are pretty good and they are located in St.Lazare I think...a long way out of town.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

This guy is the Fender custom shop authorized Luthier for Montreal. They do great work. 

accueil


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

jazzmonkey007 said:


> This guy is the Fender custom shop authorized Luthier for Montreal. They do great work.
> 
> accueil


Thanks! Their 'facedbook' page looks pretty good I'll try them out.


----------



## soundgrazer (Oct 31, 2010)

blingdogg said:


> Does anyone know of any good shops for electric guitar setups and repair? I live on the West Island, so I wonder if anyone has any experience with Musicircle or Option Plus Musique. I have a guitar that needs a setup and I want to take it to someplace reliable that does good work.
> 
> Thanks.


Option Plus is a dedicated guitar shop with a technician present at all times. I have brought my guitars there for many years.


----------



## blingdogg (Feb 26, 2009)

soundgrazer said:


> Option Plus is a dedicated guitar shop with a technician present at all times. I have brought my guitars there for many years.


I'm going to try out this shop for the guitar I need work on. He's close by where I live so I'll give it a shot.

Thanks!


----------



## roadflix (Nov 4, 2008)

Steve Balogh (514-825-6277) does all the setup work for MacKenzie & Marr Guitars. His work is excellent. He has a shop on Van Horne just east of Park Ave.


----------

